# installation of 1000.2 dish



## wildfordchild (May 17, 2015)

I am attempting to install a 1000.4 dish with a vip722k dvr.The lnb has 2 eyes under a single dome on left (looking from rear of dish) and a single eye to the right of that. the logo on the front cover says 'dish", under the eyes a label says 'dp plus digital lnbf'. The dish itself is black and says dish hd on front-measurements of dish indicate it's a 1000.4 When I go to the install screen the only options for the dish selection is 300, 500, and super. When I run check switch it says 'please wait while your network table is updated". What do I choose. Or do I need different equipment? Do I have to run 2 cables or can I use a di/triplexer? Any help would be greatly appreciated, PLEASE


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If the eyes are not evenly spaced (which I suspect is the case here) I would go to dishpointer.com and use the setting for the multi-dish for 61.5, 72 and 77. You should only need one coax run to the receiver and use a DPP separator to feed both receiver inputs. The separator usually comes with the receiver.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The dish is appropriate if you're an Eastern Arc subscriber.

The only choice you need to make is to run the Check Switch operation. The dish type is used uniquely to allow the receiver to furnish you with pointing data for the dishes mentioned. It won't help you with a Dish 1000.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

wildfordchild said:


> Do I have to run 2 cables or can I use a di/triplexer? Any help would be greatly appreciated, PLEASE


If you are NOT running an OTA (Over-The-Air) antenna output into your house _along_ with the 1000.4 output, then you do NOT need a diplexer, and here's the setup: DISH VIP722 Wiring. BTW, you only need to run *ONE* coax connection from the 1000.4 into the house.

On the other hand, if you want to _combine_ an OTA signal with your 1000.4 sat signal (to simplify wiring), then use this wiring:









Here's where you can get a . . . Diplexer and a Triplexer.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mr. Hughes' diagram is broken. Either the yellow tagged cable should go to the ANT IN input of the Duo box or the line marked "To TV Antenna" should be marked "To Distribution System".


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

harsh said:


> Mr. Hughes' diagram is broken. Either the yellow tagged cable should go to the ANT IN input of the Duo box or the line marked "To TV Antenna" should be marked "To Distribution System".


I think the diagram is correct. See pages 4-15 through 17 in Section 4 of DISH Network Reference Manual.

Also, the "To Distribution System" connection is the same as "CH 21-69 OUT" for the 622, 722, and 722k receivers.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Zulu said:


> I think the diagram is correct. See pages 4-15 through 17 in Section 4 of DISH Network Reference Manual.
> 
> Also, the "To Distribution System" connection is the same as "CH 21-69 OUT" for the 622, 722, and 722k receivers.


The diagrams on 4-27, 4-31, and 4-35 all show the OTA antenna connected to the "ANT IN" port using diplexers.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

A TRIplexer is a DPP seperator and a diplexer in one box. If you want to add an OTA antenna or use the cable as distribution channel, you would need a single diplexer at the far end along with the triplexer. If you want both OTA AND distribution, you need to keep the signals on separate cables.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Zulu said:


> I think the diagram is correct.


You would be wrong. Under no circumstance should any output from the receiver be directed to a TV antenna. If a TV antenna is connected, it is connected uniquely to the OTA Antenna input.

Combining backfeeding and antenna input is not recommended and typically doesn't work very well as scooper notes.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NYDutch said:


> The diagrams on 4-27, 4-31, and 4-35 all show the OTA antenna connected to the "ANT IN" port using diplexers.


The Super Home Node is a somewhat sophisticated <970MHz signal combiner/amplifier. Its job is to combine an OTA antenna with the output of a ViP Duo box. That the diagram shows an output of the SHN feeding into the ANT IN is confusing, but it is kosher. The goal is to make the OTA portion of the SHN output signal available to the ATSC tuner in the receiver (since the tuner can't tune the distribution output channels).

You should also note that the SHN configurations shown don't use a DPP separator or equivalent.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I've never seen this Super Home Node, so I can't comment on that. I HAVE worked with teh Diplexers, Tripexers, and DPP Separators, how ever, and I KNOW how all these devices work from the subscriber viewpoint. ( and a pretty fair working knowledge on the insides of them as well in general terms).


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

harsh said:


> Under no circumstance should any output from the receiver be directed to a TV antenna. If a TV antenna is connected, it is connected uniquely to the OTA Antenna input.


Got it! I missed this Triplexer installation note on page 4-17 of the DISH Ref Mnl:

_"CH 21-69 connects to the HOME DISTRIBUTION port on the receiver. Note: *If the TV backfeed isn't used, this port can be connected to the receiver's OVER-THE-AIR ANTENNA IN to diplex the Over-The-Air (OTA) signal.*"_

I think you're also saying that if you want to distribute _just_ the Home Distribution signal, you could use something like what's in the page 4-21 diagram, right?

But if you wanted to distribute *both* the Home Distribution signal *and* a TV antenna signal, you could use a Super Home Node as in the page 4-27 diagram?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The optimal way to handle OTA and home distribution is to have them entirely separate. The whole bit about using the SHN in 4-27 is silly as it uses two satellite cables instead of one. Better to use the triplexer for the distribution output and bring the OTA in on its own cable (or vice versa I suppose).

Of course this is all pretty much academic now as Duo receivers are a lot less interesting than they used to be. Going forward the OTA will have to be on its own cable (because of MoCA) and backfeeding won't be happening because SD (modulated or otherwise) will be undesirable/unacceptable.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Home distribution from satellite receivers has pretty much been replaced by clients. I miss the synchronization ... being able to watch the same recorded content in more that one room at the same time. But pause in one room resume in another works well on the newest receivers with clients.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

harsh said:


> The optimal way to handle OTA and home distribution is to have them entirely separate.


It might not always be possible to run two, separate cables.



harsh said:


> The whole bit about using the SHN in 4-27 is silly as it uses two satellite cables instead of one. Better to use the triplexer for the distribution output and bring the OTA in on its own cable (or vice versa I suppose).


How about this distribution scheme?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

harsh said:


> The Super Home Node is a somewhat sophisticated <970MHz signal combiner/amplifier. Its job is to combine an OTA antenna with the output of a ViP Duo box. That the diagram shows an output of the SHN feeding into the ANT IN is confusing, but it is kosher. The goal is to make the OTA portion of the SHN output signal available to the ATSC tuner in the receiver (since the tuner can't tune the distribution output channels).
> 
> You should also note that the SHN configurations shown don't use a DPP separator or equivalent.


My point was that in those diagrams, the only ones that show an OTA, the "ANT IN" port is used to feed the OTA signal to the receiver in all cases. That the Super Home Node is also capable of feeding the OTA signal to the individual TV 's is irrelevant to that point. If the OTA was connected directly to the Dish receiver, it would also use the "ANT IN" port. A diplexer or triplexor setup just simplifies the amount of cabling fed in from outside.

Note that in diagram 4-35, a DPP Seperator is indeed being used to feed the dual tuner ports.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Zulu said:


> It might not always be possible to run two, separate cables.


It may not be convenient, but it is always possible. There's a price to be paid for not planning ahead and thinking about the range of options you might want to explore.

The thing not to lose sight of is that these cable sharing schemes are heading in the direction of not being usable as time marches on.


> How about this distribution scheme?


It is more accurate but there may be an issue with not having the CH3/CH4 output hooked up.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

harsh said:


> It may not be convenient, but it is always possible.


My applications are for RVs (not houses) where running additional cabling is typically not practical. Where possible, the goal is to use existing wiring which usually means one coax per TV.

I pulled all new wire for my RV, but it was a major PITA:










BTW, apologies to OP for getting off your topic.



harsh said:


> It is more accurate but there may be an issue with not having the CH3/CH4 output hooked up.


I figured the HOME DISTRIBUTION signal would suffice.


----------



## wildfordchild (May 17, 2015)

I recently installed a 1000.2 dish and am having trouble finding and locking on satellites. I had 75 signal strength on 119 but couldnt find 110. Anyone have any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Put some aluminum foil on the two outside LNBs. Now go find 119 with the exposed middle LNB. Once it is found and optimized, remove the foil from the other 2 LNBs, and do another Check switch so the reciever sees all satellites.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

wildfordchild said:


> I recently installed a 1000.2 dish and am having trouble finding and locking on satellites. I had 75 signal strength on 119 but couldnt find 110. Anyone have any suggestions? Thank you


I would guess that your skew is way off (unless the 119W signal strength is telling you "WRONG SATELLITE"). It is also possible that you were sloppy about making sure that the mast was plumb. The skew should have the dish reflector rotated to be lower on the West side.

A Zip code and the dishpointer.com parameters that you're using may tell us whether you're doing that part wrong or not.


----------

